# Exodon Paradoxus



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Here is a a short video of my exodon tank.

http://i123.photobucket.com/remix/player.swf?videoURL=http%3A%2F%2Fvid123.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fo318%2FPritong_Galunggong%2F099dfbbf.pbr&hostname=stream123.photobucket.com

Link to OPEFE exodon paradoxus information


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I can't watch vids right now-Sorry-

Care to tell me about your setup....Got ne pics to share by chance...


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I can't watch vids right now-Sorry-
> 
> Care to tell me about your setup....Got ne pics to share by chance...


Sure. 20 exos ranging in sizes from 1.5 to 2.5 inches TL. Also have a 7-inch watermelon pleco and 5-inch medusa pleco. Tank is 40g breeder with fluorite substrate. I changed out the heater in the pics below and put in a small marineland heater (forgot how much wattage) and the whole thing is filtered by an emp.280. Lighting is just a regular 18-inch power-glo flourescent tube. Tank is semi-planted as it is in the planting stage as of the moment. Also has a cheep powerhead for a little current. Looking to upgrade lighting to compacts and to add a small eheim canister.














































VIDEO OF EXODONS EATING:

http://i123.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid123.photobucket.com/albums/o318/Pritong_Galunggong/Picture1324.flv


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome tank, i love the natural look.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice tank you have there for them. I had 12 Exo once, they were picky eaters and will only eat nightcrawlers/any type of worms.. became a hassle so I sold them. I miss them. Those suckers will never stay still for more than 5 seconds!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Nice tank you have there for them. I had 12 Exo once, they were picky eaters and will only eat nightcrawlers/any type of worms.. became a hassle so I sold them. I miss them. Those suckers will never stay still for more than 5 seconds!


Thanks. Luckily mine arent picky. These guys will chow down anything. But they are fed a regular diet of Tetra flakes and Hikari freeze dried bloodworms with a cricket treat here and there. True, these things wont stay put long enough to get a picture without flash.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice bro, Ive always wanted exos but could never get ahold of them for a good enough price.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Lookin' good.









Gotta love exos when they're in large groups like that. Gives you a ture sense of their frenzying tendencies. Also makes for a good show when people come over. Not to mention a tank where there's always action. Never a dull moment, for sure.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks skubasteve. I have been waiting maybe for half a year for these guys. Finally came in and picked them up from Aquascape. They should have 'em in stock unless their stock went fast.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Lookin' good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mettle. A large group is a must to enjoy these little buggers. They're like minature piranhas! It rained hard here today and picked up a few nightcrawlers in the driveway. Threw them in one at a time and you could see how they frenzied up like P's until nothing was left. Unfortunately cam batt is dead so no video of that one.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Doktordet said:


> Nice tank you have there for them. I had 12 Exo once, they were picky eaters and will only eat nightcrawlers/any type of worms.. became a hassle so I sold them. I miss them. Those suckers will never stay still for more than 5 seconds!


Thanks. Luckily mine arent picky. These guys will chow down anything. But they are fed a regular diet of Tetra flakes and Hikari freeze dried bloodworms with a cricket treat here and there. True, these things wont stay put long enough to get a picture without flash.
[/quote]

My Exos are also not picky at all....

I feed them blood worms, tubifex worms, mysis shrimp, cichlid mini granules... They even pick at the zuchini, and cucumber slices I put in for the pleco... They GO CRAZY for food, it seems like no matter how much I feed them they want more...

Deffinitely a HYPER fish... taking pics is nearly impossible....


----------

